# Nosey Neighbor



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wondering what you would do in this situation.I checked my deer cam and found my neighbor snooping around my treestand that is on my property.This is not the first time I have busted him on my property.He does not hunt.I know he's just being nosey but it's starting to bug me.


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

I would just flat out ask him what he thought of your set up next time you chat with him. and ask him if hes seen any good deer sign. Then he will at least get the idea your watching him lol


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

confront him and tell him to stay off your property, if you really don't like it,,


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

I forgot to mention I don't like him!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tell him you have pictures of him, and that you will call the sheriff if you see him on it again. Show this picture to the law and they can advise him also.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

well since you dont like him and he is tresspassing i wud call the sherriff and press a treasspassing charge against him since you have legitament proof that he shudnt be on your property


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

what the hell is he doing??? feeding? to bad you weren't up in your stand, you could have pissed on him....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

sady dog said:


> what the hell is he doing??? feeding? to bad you weren't up in your stand, you could have pissed on him....


This is terrible. I can not believe the utter lack of respect you must have for this site and meatwagon's neighbor that you would post this type of disgusting suggestion. The poor fella appears to just be curious about your feeding operation, perhaps he would like to put one up himself. Looks can be deceiving though, I would shoot him in the thigh with an arrow. He probably won't come back after that.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I think before you can really have him arrested for trust passing you need post a sign to warn him.last maybe he thinks your running a still way the place looks and is staking the place.LOL last maybe he watching that no one steals your camera.you miss anything there yet.now to his side the fence with all the doings you got going he probely things your a were do.LOL takes two to tango.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> This is terrible. I can not believe the utter lack of respect you must have for this site and meatwagon's neighbor that you would post this type of disgusting suggestion. The poor fella appears to just be curious about your feeding operation, perhaps he would like to put one up himself. Looks can be deceiving though, I would shoot him in the thigh with an arrow. He probably won't come back after that.


Not that I would ever do such a thing but I thought it was funny none the less and what about the "utter lack of respect" of the guy trespassing?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i would put up no tresspassing signes up every 10ft on the property line between your property and his.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

no for real, you should just ask him whats up..tell him you download those picts and he is in some of them...If it where me I would still pee on him..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

initially take a very civil approach and explain to him that you would prefer he stay off the property as you don't want the area disturbed. Tell him in a polite manner that you have pictures of him being on the property in the past and they will be on file with the local authorities if needed. Even though you don't care for the individual, a positive confrontation will keep you out of trouble and lay the groundwork for any needed future action.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I would put up no tresspassing signs. Then talk to him tell him you have pictures of him on your property (do not tell him where, or he may take your camera) and tell him to stay off or you will call the law next time..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol the pee thing was funny, the shooting him thing is better???

Don't let him figure out your spot but let him know your watching him!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

If you don't mind telling him about your scouting camera being there, then tell him that now one of the problems will be that the cops will immediately think it's him if anything comes up missing or is destroyed. He will guard your equipment like it was his own lol. It's up to you though about telling him your camera is there.


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

maybe just drop the photo in his mailbox? nnuf said?


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

I would rather not even talk to this guy at all.Remember,I don't like him!Eriesteamer no one ever knows what you are talking about!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I would go with the No tresppasing signs but maybe one big one like 4x8 mounted on some 4x4's facing his way stating no tresspassing all violaters will be shot and then arrested, also notify the sheriffe and drop a couple copys of the pics in the his mail box


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Is that Sasquatch wearing Carhart?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe photoshop that picture to make it look like he is checking a still or a very elaborate pot growing operation then put the picture in his mailbox. And I agree with the eriesteamer comment.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I hate trust passers.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I had a talk with the a$$hole.He told me he was just looking for his dog that ran off.I don't buy that crap!A couple years ago I was all geared up ready to go hunting.It was the peak of the rut,so I start walking back to my stand and see this a$$hole with his dogs walking out of my treestand area.I scared the $hit out of him!I asked him what he was doing,and he said walking his dogs.I was livid to say the least.So back to the argument.So then he started calling me an a$$hole and I tried to be calm about this but then it was an allout back and forth.I really don't like this guy now!I told him if I really wanted to be an a$$hole I would take the pic.to the cops and press charges.He said go ahead.I really tried to be civil about this.Oh well,I guess you can't pick your neighbors!I'm sure there will be a fence going up soon.As much as I wanted to press charges I will give one more chance.3rd times a charm!I have another story about living next to this guy.He has peacocks,well he used to let them roam free.They would come over into my yard and crap on everything.The kids swing set,my patio,driveway,you get the point.So,I took it as long as I could,and sent a letter telling him to keep his birds in his own yard.So he did immediately that night a fence went up.But it's just one thing after another with this guy.But I'm the a$$hole.So my wife went over to apologies for the letter I left.This guy says to my wife,I knew sooner or later I would hear about this.Then he should have done something sooner than later.Unbelieveable!I really wanted to be a good neighbor.I don't think I'm the a$$hole here.Thanks for hearing me vent.I hope none of you have a neighbor like this!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Translation



Eriesteamer said:


> I think before you can really have him arrested for trespassing you need to post a sign to warn him. Maybe he thinks you're running a still and is staking the place out. Finally, maybe he's watching so that no one steals your camera. Are you missing anything in the area yet? Playing devil's advocate, maybe because he's not a hunter and you've got the set up you have, he's curious. He might think you're a weirdo. It takes two to tango.


Erie takes quite a ribbing, but once you learn to translate, he makes some decent points. Good luck dealing with the neighbor.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> Translation
> 
> 
> 
> Erie takes quite a ribbing, but once you learn to translate, he makes some decent points. Good luck dealing with the neighbor.


The only thing weirdo about this is you translating steamer.Yea, that tripod feeder is my still that leads to my underground weed farm that connects to my illegal strip joint I run out of my backyard.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

ski said:


> Is that Sasquatch wearing Carhart?


Good one hahaha, i like the picture in the mail box thing, it sure will make him think someone has been watching him. FFBG


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh crap....I have peacocks......


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

now that the whole story is out there about your neighbor...I am all for shooting this ass in the leg with an arrow...heck with peeing on him. I hate neighbors like that...it is the main reason for living in the country...to get away from pricks like that...


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

meatwagon said:


> The only thing weirdo about this is you translating steamer.Yea, that tripod feeder is my still that leads to my underground weed farm that connects to my illegal strip joint I run out of my backyard.


Lighten up. I wasn't indicating I agreed with what he said, and I certainly didn't think you were doing anything wrong. I understand you're irritated with your neighbor and I would be too. Sorry if you felt differently, but my post was intended to be light hearted.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

first, i would have a survey done, specifically ask for the property line(s) that are directly adjacent to his property also let the surveyor know that you are having prblems with this neighbor and to not cross onto his property and have them place stakes with flagging every 25-75 feet where possible definning the exact property line, second have an officer come out and explain the problem and show him the photos and ask where to go from there, third place no tresspassing signs where they are clearly visible for anyone to see, document where these are with a digital camera, weather you have them up now or not, sign no sign its still trespassing and you have proof with photos. depending on the property line length it should run you around 300-850 to have that done unless its over 1000ft.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> Lighten up. I wasn't indicating I agreed with what he said, and I certainly didn't think you were doing anything wrong. I understand you're irritated with your neighbor and I would be too. Sorry if you felt differently, but my post was intended to be light hearted.


Sorry man it's been a rough couple days.Bassattacker my property line is over 1000 ft.Knowing this guy he will put up the great wall of china,spend all this money on a fence and then I will move!It's been 10yrs.of no respect.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, every neighborhood has at least one.
Thankfully, none near me...

UH-oh, does that mean I'm the a$$hole?

Hmmm. How about a pit with pungi sticks......

Don't let him get to you. 
I definitely would post the property and alert authorities,
then let the jerk do what he wants.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

meatwagon if you really want to keep the guy off your property for good.Do this,the first chance you get ,go out and buy a few HAZMAt warning signs.Before you put them up,build yourself a huge,but legal size brush pile,get a bunch of legal smoke bombs that stink like hell and throw them into it while burning,preferably a day when the wind is blowing towards his house.The next day put up the hazmat signs and leave them up.He'll have smelled the stink bombs,and now see the Hazmat signs and probably sale his place and move.It's not illegal to put up Hazmat warning sign when no hazard exists.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

This is one of the reasons that I'm steering away from hunting all together.It's becoming a pain in the a$$.You have to deal with people like this,thinking they can just go onto your property and do whatever they want.People stealing your stuff or sabotage your area you hunt in.It's starting to get ridicolous.I pulled all my equiptment out of the woods just to be safe.The bad part about all this is I have a 7yr.old that wants to go hunting with his dad.There would be no better place to teach him about hunting in your own backyard but this guy has ruined that.I can't wait for spring so I can start Walleye Hunting!I've looked into the booby trap thing before LOL!!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

As far as taking care of this clown that is coming on your property. I would just tell him to stay off your property and that you have picture of him on your property and if he comes back on you will be contacting the authorities. Dont threaten him, thats when you are gonna get yourself into trouble. Good Luck. Or you could just shoot him and barrie the body...JK


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I got to say I am kinda getting to like Erie's posts. I always get a good laugh out of them the dude is funny. Might take you a few to get the jist of what he is saying but once you do it could give you a laugh or two.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

he kind of looks like one of the hillbilly brothers that played in the movie DELIVERENCE.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Let's just say that if I ever come across a "No trust passing" sign in the woods, I'm retracing my steps out of there....in a hurry!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

nicklesman said:


> I got to say I am kinda getting to like Erie's posts. I always get a good laugh out of them the dude is funny. Might take you a few to get the jist of what he is saying but once you do it could give you a laugh or two.


agreed, re read it and it will make more sense.


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL! shoot him in the leg, then pee on him. Take a picture, then put it in his mailbox with a picture of his roasted peacock on your dining room table.
LOL Sady and Papaw! good stuff!:Banane26:


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bassattacker said:


> first, i would have a survey done, specifically ask for the property line(s) that are directly adjacent to his property also let the surveyor know that you are having prblems with this neighbor and to not cross onto his property and have them place stakes with flagging every 25-75 feet where possible definning the exact property line, second have an officer come out and explain the problem and show him the photos and ask where to go from there, third place no tresspassing signs where they are clearly visible for anyone to see, document where these are with a digital camera, weather you have them up now or not, sign no sign its still trespassing and you have proof with photos. depending on the property line length it should run you around 300-850 to have that done unless its over 1000ft.


ditto..take the high road and then if he trespasses, lock his ass up!!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Get a restraining order against him. Use the evidence you have. Tell the magistrate you felt threatened the last time he trespassed.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Eriesteamer said:


> I think before you can really have him arrested for trust passing you need post a sign to warn him.last maybe he thinks your running a still way the place looks and is staking the place.LOL last maybe he watching that no one steals your camera.you miss anything there yet.now to his side the fence with all the doings you got going he probely things your a were do.LOL takes two to tango.



Someone wanna try and translate this? I hope you don't talk the way you type lol!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

saugeyesam said:


> Someone wanna try and translate this? I hope you don't talk the way you type lol!


 It has already been translated look at post #24.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

meatwagon said:


> Just wondering what you would do in this situation.I checked my deer cam and found my neighbor snooping around my treestand that is on my property.This is not the first time I have busted him on my property.He does not hunt.I know he's just being nosey but it's starting to bug me.
> View attachment 28587


 i have had a bad neighbor for years i know how it is just call the popo and press charges on him let him know you mean what you say whats wrong with walking the dog on his place you have the pic he will never learn till you let him know


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

meatwagon said:


> The only thing weirdo about this is you translating steamer.Yea, that tripod feeder is my still that leads to my underground weed farm that connects to my illegal strip joint I run out of my backyard.



Please send me the hours of operation on this.  Have a nice day!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

stumpsitter said:


> Let's just say that if I ever come across a "No trust passing" sign in the woods, I'm retracing my steps out of there....in a hurry!


lol 

That's the second time you've mentioned the "No Trust Passing" line and I don't think anyone has gotten it! I loved it though. I also agree if I see a no "Trust" passing sign in the woods I'm outta there! 

To the OP.... I hope things get better for you. For your sons sake, don't give up on the hunting if it's something that he want's to do. We have property and have simialr problems, however they do things like break into our cabin and steal our stands/cameras that are in the woods. We live 2 hours away so it's almsot impossible to get a set of eyes out. I've been right there where you are thinking about just forgetting about hunting all together, but it's my kids that keep me in it.


----------



## snafu (Jan 21, 2010)

Put a Sign up so it will be right next to him in the Pic.


----------

